# Best place to buy laptop



## Desertrose70

What is the best place/shop to buy a new laptop for business purpose?
with regards to warranty service, price etc.
Anyone has good/bad experiences?


----------



## saraswat

I've always used Toshiba's, love em .. no issues (crossing my fingers) with the three I've had.. most major manufacturers now offer international warranties so that is usually not an issue, no matter where you buy you can get it serviced via the authorized dealership in the place you are, at that moment(I've done that one time to avail of an upgrade i received from the manufacturer).. The older Acer's used to be paper-weights but they've recently upgraded quality.. dell to me is overpriced.. pricing depends, sharafdg is pretty competitive but you can sometimes find good deals at other places (they run proprietary offers every so often).. you could also look into souq.com and jadopado.com they usually are cheaper than the physical stores..


----------



## Chocoholic

Go to Computer Plaza! There are loads of computer shops together and you can play them off against each other for price and freebies.

MAC - once you go Mac you don't go back.


----------



## nikkisizer

Yes I agree with Chocoholic, it's Mac all the way for me now


----------



## bozi

*About laptop*



Desertrose70 said:


> What is the best place/shop to buy a new laptop for business purpose?
> with regards to warranty service, price etc.
> Anyone has good/bad experiences?


Hi Desertrose70,

I had the same questions few days back and I was looking for a good laptop for my daily day work.

The price on every store in the mall is the same and don't even think about buying it or getting it from Duty free shop they are more higher then local shops here.

The best choice after spending few days doing research and reading reviews I went for HP DV6 high end machine from Jambo (Mall Of Emirates) don't go for the Mac because you want that machine for business use and I am not sure how much familiar you are with Mac OS X plus the price you will pay for MAC you can get a very high end machine in that price range so i would suggest you to go for HP/ACER high end laptops.

Regards

Bozi


----------



## Lullalu

Mines LG and from Carrefour- they usually have some good deals on!


----------



## lxinuk

Apple - can't fault before, during or after sales


----------



## Mr Rossi

There's little margin in electronics, especially laptops. Trailing around Bur Dubai isn't worth the hassle compared to Carre Four or Sharaf DG. That said these places may be able to give you extra memory or laptop bag etc. Don't bother going to more than 5 or 6 they all seem to use the same supplier anyway. '

One advantage of going here is you may be able to get a DOS based computer and purchase a copies of Windows, that way you'll get a proper installer disk and be free from the clutter like Norton that most computers come pre-installed with.

Macs are good but you'll pay for them and there's even less margin in them so it's not worth shopping around too much, an afternoon at the mall will suffice. Unless you want to sync it up with an ipad, iphone or use itunes it may not be worth the extra. Windows is stable enough providing you don't download 300 "free" screensavers and the like.

Avoid Dell, Acer seem to best at the lower end of the market, HP in the middle and Lenovo at the top. I've had a Sony Vaio for years now, which I can't fault but if I was buying something tomorrow I'd look at Lenovo.


----------



## vantage

has to be anywhere you can buy a MacBook Pro......


----------



## ZeeKhan

Desertrose70 said:



> What is the best place/shop to buy a new laptop for business purpose?
> with regards to warranty service, price etc.
> Anyone has good/bad experiences?


For business purposes and personal the MacBook Pro with Retina display is the one to go for get the Apple care warranty 3 year full worldwide technical support any issues that they can't fix they just replace it and to be honest the cost of ownership is probably the same as buying a normal laptop after 3years the normal acre etc or dell are worth peanuts whilst the Apple can retain 40-50% of its value 

I bought the MacBook Pro 2.5 years ago in the UK paid 950 from Apple I sold it last week for 480 I have just got my new Apple Retina - Amazing superb machine and above all everything can be synced in from all you apple devices, especially for business if you start writing a report on you IPad or IPhone its waiting for you on you Mac or IMac.

I presume the cost of Apple will be same worldwide I am sure they offer worldwide delivery but can't be certain check the website apple.com

The only fruit and devices I eat these days are APPLE

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan

Chocoholic said:


> Go to Computer Plaza! There are loads of computer shops together and you can play them off against each other for price and freebies.
> 
> MAC - once you go Mac you don't go back.


"Love that Quote"

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan

lxinuk said:


> Apple - can't fault before, during or after sales


"Your Spot on their customer service is great"

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## adyshah

As an IT Person, if you have budget in your mind then i would recommend you to buy a Windows based laptop rather than Mac. 

Places you can buy:
Bur Dubai - Bank Street or Computer Plaza (Mr Rossi is right about not looking in more than 5 shops)
Deira - Baniyas Road
Carrefour
Sharaf DG
Jackys
Virgin

Buying in Bur Dubai - (If you want to get a price bargain deal). The rest of the stores as mentioned, you can get deals but there is no price bargain until unless its a festival scheme or promotion of some sort.

Brands: 
Top Range: Alienware, Sony, Toshiba, Apple
Mid Range: HP, Lenovo, Samsung
Low Range: Acer, LG

For business use, mostly HP and Lenovo are used because of the stability of the system.


----------



## MooseBadda

Try E-max shops in the bigger malls. . Great selection, great prices.


----------



## Melo_88

If you can afford an Apple, go for it. Other than this I would recommend Toshiba or HP. I think you can check Carrefour hyper market, they can have good deals and discounts


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Imported mine from US and had it delivered through Ship& Shop. Paid a ridiculous low amount of $ in duties and had insurance on it. Still it was the best deal compared to any Sony or outlets. I went for a Sony hybrid model.


----------

